# GO SOX!!!! WOOO!!!!



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

...I think I remember a thread being started last year along these lines...but it seems still appropriate this year!! So here we go!!

*GO SOX!!! KICK SOME DEVIL RAY BOOTIE!!!*​


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Mindy, I told them in the political thread if they wanted to distract you to just mention the Sox. So are you coming home for a game?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

rofl..no..I can't. But I saw them when they were in texas a few weeks ago! I went to 2 games and both games they won..it was worth it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well tonights game is not looking good, lets hope things get better.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

we're gonna ignore tonights game....


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Mindy - can I assume you are from New England?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Mindy--we are all equal cheering for our teams. A few years ago I rooted LOUDLY for the sox above the Yankees. Now I have moved on. Cheering for the Rays now and Phillie over all. (As a CA fan I need to find my other teams.)


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Mindy--we are all equal cheering for our teams. A few years ago I rooted LOUDLY for the sox above the Yankees. Now I have moved on. Cheering for the Rays now and Phillie over all. (As a CA fan I need to find my other teams.)


move on??!!! BLASPHEMY!! say no to fair weather fans!  ...moving on would be hard for me anyways. I'd have to redecorate my office..which is done up in all things fenway.. I'd have to get new license plates as they say 'RED5OX' and I'd have to remove the ink on my foot.

Diehard fans never move on. That's silly.

And my family is all from the Boston area..so I grew up on the sox. I spent too many years saying 'next year...next year we'll get it' ...now that we're getting it I'm letting it soak in so that when the next 86 year hole comes along I'll have had my fill. 

I WAS silently rooting for the cubs.. but since they've been beaten by the dodgers I'm full force for m'boys!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

HOLLLYYYY TOLEDO OHIO THAT GAME WAS CRAZY!!!

Bottom of the 7th..sox are down 7-0....they bring it back with 4...then in the 8th with 3...and then in the 9th with the game winning single!!! THAT'S what baseball is about!!

*GO SOX!!*


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

And I am still cheering for TB, although I recognise how this was a motivator for the Sox.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm originally from Philadelphia and now live in NE. My fantasy has always been to have the Phillies and the Red Sox in the world series -- maybe this is the year my dream comes true!

GO SOX!!!!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

boo2352 said:


> I'm originally from Philadelphia and now live in NE. My fantasy has always been to have the Phillies and the Red Sox in the world series -- maybe this is the year my dream comes true!
> 
> GO SOX!!!!!!


I'm hoping!

I have a bigger wish though. My friend said that if they make it to the world series next year he'll buy us tickets. ...Red sox world series???? OMG I'd die.. :faint:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

...I am sad.  ...thats my sad face.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So Sad.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Mindy, so sorry . We are Phillys fans too, but my dad is from MA, and my son being the "sentimental" sports fan that he is AND my dads best bud, has been a red sox fan all his life. He is 23 now and writes a sports column for an internet puplication. He was heart broken too! I do hope you get to that WS next year!!!!!! But for now, lets all say GO PHILLYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!- Michelle


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

It's football season now! ...go cowboys!! woo! lol..


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh no...say it aint so!!!!!!!!! What about the Pats??????????????


----------

